# DirectX9 GPU (Shader Model 2.0) is required.



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

This the error I got when I tried to play Sky High Farm(I have directx 9.0c)(which according to about.com my laptop can support 3.0 Shader Model), I can not update to 10 since it is not for Win xp(still working on getting a dvd for Linux. Do I have to downgrade in order to play this game? 

I have every requirement for this game, so I don't know why it won't play. enough is I had another error on another game and bigfishgames and gamehouse did not fix the issue (the error I got was egllnit failure trying to play cubis creatures)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please post your system specs. If your onboard graphics chipset doesn't support shader 2.0 or your chipset drivers aren't up to date, the game won't work.


----------



## starlightlynn30 (May 4, 2009)

What part of the specs do you want? I found my specs my not sure what is needed.
heres some 
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition	
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600	
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation	
System Name	STARLIGH-2E9E3C	
System Manufacturer	IBM	
System Model	23737JU	
System Type	X86-based PC	
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 9 Stepping 5 GenuineIntel ~1594 Mhz	
BIOS Version/Date	IBM 1RETDRWW (3.23 ), 6/18/2007	
SMBIOS Version	2.33	
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS	
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32	
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1	
Locale	United States	
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"	
User Name	STARLIGH-2E9E3C\starlight	
Time Zone	Eastern Daylight Time	
Total Physical Memory	2,048.00 MB	
Available Physical Memory	1.28 GB	
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB	
Available Virtual Memory	1.95 GB	
Page File Space	3.85 GB	
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys	

I hope this is what you need

My graphics chip is ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500 and can not update it(have a T41(can not afford anything new and do not want the newer ones since they over heat when playing games)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

As far as I can tell, your Thinkpad T41 (2003) does not support Shader Model 2.0 and the Radeon 7500 is DirectX 7, so installing new chipset drivers won't do any good. You need a newer laptop if you want to play more recent games.


----------

